# Makes for a good breakfast.



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

Toad in a hole makes a great breakfast. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwWLM2F0pc8


----------



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

*What do you call these other than "Good"*

What do you call these?:001_huh:


----------

